# Can you get private medical insurance if already pregnant?



## CaliAli (Jan 4, 2013)

I am a US citizen living in the UK. My husband is in the British Military and is being posted to the states for 6mths to a year (as an unsupported position - no assistance for the spouse- its austere times!!!!). We are considering starting a family - and our question is should we think about getting private health insurance in the state where he is being posted prior to his posting date (early this year) in order to cover any eventuality? Or can I still get private insurance once I am in the state, if I am already pregnant.. is this considered a pre-existing condition? Txs, CaliAli


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You won't get private individual insurance if you are already pregnant.

While individual insurance policies now have to cover pregnancy if you become pregnant during the time you have the policy, it is still considered a pre-condition and you will be refused a new policy.

Of course things are changing all the time with Obamacare and who knows what will be available in 2014 - which is the time you are expecting to move.

Don't quite understand your comment about getting insurance cover prior to your arriving in the state where he is going to be posted. You won't be able to do this with any insurance company - they don't offer insurance to people who are not already living in the US.

Since this is a posting via the military why are they not providing cover while in the US?


----------



## CaliAli (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Crawford for your speedy response. Due to the temporary nature of my husband's posting, and the current austerity package, we expect this to be unsupported with the expectation that I would remain in UK. Just trying to figure out our options (if any!!).


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

I think your only option would be to come here first, get insurance and then plan on starting your family. You may, depending on insurance company, be required to pay a family deductible. As far as Obama Care, don't count on it helping you at all. And yes you must be a resident of the State you are planning to get insurance in.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

do you plan to be in the us with him during the whole time of his stay?


----------

